# Hardin-Simmons University Receives Rare Bible Collection



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2008)

RELIGION Blog | The Dallas Morning News (December 12, 2008)
HSU accepts collection of historic Bibles : Local News : Abilene Reporter-News (December 11, 2008)


----------



## Grymir (Dec 15, 2008)

OOooo, a first edition King Jimmy. I didn't know that on 50 were left. Interesting.


----------

